# Ejection Seat Button Sticker-FREE



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

I ordered these from Zazzle.com and they came in a sheet of 6 stickers. I used 2...and now have 4 left. 
(They were approx. $1.75 each)

They are ROUND stickers approx 3" in diameter.

I'd like to offer the 3 remaining stickers who PM me with their address...and I'll put one in the mail for you to use in your Uber Car. 

My Pax get a kick out of them!  (As a matter of fact...I got my first complete week of 5* ratings...AFTER I put this in my car!) 

If you'd like one....*PM me your address*.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Do not laugh. In France, for a short time, the taxis had a button that they could press that would hit the unruly passenger with an electrical jolt.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Do not laugh. In France, for a short time, the taxis had a button that they could press that would hit the unruly passenger with an electrical jolt.


I know you said not to laugh...but, that is was I immediately did when I read this!  Wow......and that was legal?


----------



## Wyreless (Oct 26, 2015)

any of the 3 left?


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Do not laugh. In France, for a short time, the taxis had a button that they could press that would hit the unruly passenger with an electrical jolt.


TRUE!


----------

